# Shoes for Non-Cleat Use? Help is appreciated!



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I am new to MTB scene, and after riding road and racing for years when I was younger, I am really enjoying this. I recently bought a super clean Stumpjumper Pro, and am doing some local Mountain riding here in So-Cal, as well as riding on the gravel and road just to get back in shape. While the bike came with Shimano XT pedals, I took them off and bought a cheap pair of Platform Pedals (not clipless). I know I will hear all the reasons I should be using clipless, but for me at this time, I prefer not having to unclip, and am pretty much a beginner. 

Having said all that, I am now riding with basic Tennis Shoes, and while they work ok, I want something with a stiffer sole, more of a riding shoe. Here are my question(s): 

1. Is there such a thing as a bike shoe for non-cleat use? All the shoes I look at have the cleat space, and look designed for a cleat. Also, will these shoes work fine with no cleats, and will there be hot spots in the feet because it's designed for a cleat?

2. If there is such a shoe specifically designed for Biking with no cleat, do you have a recommendation or and idea what they are? 

3. What do you non-cleat riders recommend for a good bike shoe if there is such a thing? 

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## flyauburn (Jul 21, 2011)

I recently bought the Teva Links shoes that they just came out with. They look kinda funny, but paired with a good set of platform pedals they work pretty well. Nice and sticky, keeps my foot where I want it, but I can bail pretty quick if it starts getting hairy. I'm a newb too, so I feel your pains. :thumbsup:


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

get a pair of five-ten freeriders. they have a super-sticky sole and really grip the pedals. i got mine on 6pm.com for $60. they just look like regular skate shoes but were made specifically for biking.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

+1 for 5.10 shoes. If you are in Socal they have an outlet in Redland or something. Check out their website the Outlet only open on Fri and only for a few hours. Check the price and model take a trip down there I'm sure you can find a great deal there.

5.10 is pretty the next best thing to clipless.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

trmn8er said:


> I am new to MTB scene, and after riding road and racing for years when I was younger, I am really enjoying this. I recently bought a super clean Stumpjumper Pro, and am doing some local Mountain riding here in So-Cal, as well as riding on the gravel and road just to get back in shape. While the bike came with Shimano XT pedals, I took them off and bought a cheap pair of Platform Pedals (not clipless). I know I will hear all the reasons I should be using clipless, but for me at this time, I prefer not having to unclip, and am pretty much a beginner.
> 
> Having said all that, I am now riding with basic Tennis Shoes, and while they work ok, I want something with a stiffer sole, more of a riding shoe. Here are my question(s):
> 
> ...


Shimano's casual touring/commuter bike shoes have an optional little door that comes out for the SPD cleats, but you can leave it in if you use flat pedals.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

*Thanks*

for all the replies so far. Lots of good info here.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> +1 for 5.10 shoes. If you are in Socal they have an outlet in Redland or something. Check out their website the Outlet only open on Fri and only for a few hours. Check the price and model take a trip down there I'm sure you can find a great deal there.
> 
> 5.10 is pretty the next best thing to clipless.


Gonna check them out! I live in the IE so it's an easy 35 minute drive out there...

Thanks!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Cool let us know what they have and pics would be really nice. I live in Pasadena so going out there on a Friday would be an all day thing. I headed there once but a 3rd of the way there with all the traffic I just said forget it. The next time I have a Fri off I'll try again


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

These!


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

I use these and they have been great. adidas Originals Launches ZX750 | NiceKicks.com

The tread works great on my platform mg1 pedals. I originally wanted 5.10s but was pressed for time and these fit the bill. I am very impressed with performance and they are holding up great after 4 months.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

Problem with the 5.10 shoes is they don't offer them in MAN sizes......can only find them up to size 12. 
I either need a 13 wide or a 14 depending on how they size their shoes.


----------



## jrsbike (Jul 24, 2004)

Although the 5 - 10's are the usual route, there are other ways to go in order to satisfy unique foot types. I do not recommend BMX shoes. They vary in quality and design: (Orchids are very good and Vans are terrible), they are clumsy looking and are awkward to wear of you are over 12. Some riders have been happy with indoor soccer shoes- Sambas are great. I use a Nike indoor shoe that sticks to my mag/ti Wellgos like Obama's hand on my wallet. Basketball shoes are another option because they have a very stiff sole. Nike makes a few low cut models that don't look like they came out of a cartoon show. You can get any of the above for around $50.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

five ten freeride! The new teva links should be ok too.

I normally ride 5/10 Freeriders but last weeken I was forced to ride with my nike trail running shoes, what a pain in the feet it was!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Haligan78 said:


> Problem with the 5.10 shoes is they don't offer them in MAN sizes......can only find them up to size 12.
> I either need a 13 wide or a 14 depending on how they size their shoes.


Update: as requested, I did go out there to the Outlet, and I can tell you all it is worth the drive if you are in So-Cal. They had a sale on all demo shoes (very slightly worn). They were marked like 60% off Retail, then they had them for 1/2 off that yesterday. I scored a pair for my Brother, my friend, and my wife. Oh, and I got a pair too. Killer deal on what I hope will be a great shoe. I bought 3 pairs of Freeriders, and the Wife's are even more $, but the price was right. They did not have Demo's in her size, so she got a new pair.

Open Fridays from 1-6PM, it was a cool experience, and I will likely go back when I wear these out. Lastly, they DO have Man sizes. I wear a 13, and they even had size 14 in several styles... I say go for it!


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

:thumbsup: Sounds like a good score.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Five ten impacts. They're the best! They grip the pedals like fashizzle and they look pretty sweet aswell.


----------



## TurtleGerl (Aug 23, 2009)

I ride with flats too and wear either Vans or 5.10's depending on the ride.

If you're going to stay with flats I'd suggest investing in a nice low profile pair. The standard issue Wellgo pedals with the cast pins don't grip very well. A lot of the nice flats are inverted in the middle which helps with traction regardless of what shoe you choose. I prefer Diety Decoy LT's but there are lots of great options. Some have really long pins and they are super sticky, but for me I prefer medium pins. I like to be able to adjust my foot position a bit without taking my foot completely off the pedal.


----------



## delerious (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't know about you guys, but I've had two pairs of 5.10 freeriders so far and the build quality just doesn't seem all that awesome. After about 4-5 month of use, both pairs ( last year's black and this year's white ) have started falling appart. Now I might expect this for the soles due to the pedals/pins but I certainly don't expect that from the uppers.


----------

